# Golden fur turning white & fuzzy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If it is what I picturing in my mind it is very normal. Usually an undercoat rake will take that out quite well. A regular wire slicker won't put a dent in it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would guess that Eddie is nuetered and this is what many call a nueter coat (spay coat for females) and is nothing to be concerned about. What I use to do for my Brandi was every couple months or so trim the "Glow" back to the rest of the coat.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It actually sounds like he's losing some undercoat. I've been seeing it on two of mine as well.

Definitely need to use an undercoat rake and a comb to get what's loose out, otherwise, it'll end up all over your house!! :lol: (And can cause skin issues)

I'd suggest you "rake" him outside..................and the birds will thank you if you let it blow away or leave it somewhere for them!


----------

